# Small Bottle



## count_8809 (Apr 7, 2020)

Small bottle, clear, no markings, 1  1/2 inches tall, 1  1/4 inches across base, round cork, any ideas ??


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 7, 2020)

Looks like an ink.  Odd cork.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 7, 2020)

Is the cork to your knowledge original to the bottle.


----------



## count_8809 (Apr 7, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Is the cork to your knowledge original to the bottle.


I can't say about cork other than it looks somewhat old, there are no stains in bottle or on cork.


----------

